# [SOLVED] burned dvd won't play in samsung player



## ekkdl7 (Dec 18, 2008)

HELP!!!!!!!! I burned a dvd for a friend and I can't get it to play in my dvd player. It is a mpg file. I used a dvd+r disk to burn it on. What have I done wrong. Please help me out, she really wants this movie. Thanks


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

*Re: burned dvd won't play in samsung player*

Can the dvd player read dvd+r's? Prolly not for this very reason. Try it in a computer, will it play there? If so then the encoding on the disc is not readable by the dvd player.

And the little FBI warning as the begining, that is what this is talking about.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: burned dvd won't play in samsung player*

we offer no assistance on pirating problems


----------

